# Very few shows on Bolt truly have "skip" feature, why?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone else noticing on the Bolt that very few shows have the "skip" feature?

I am even noticing that within a group of shows all of them don't necessarily have the skip feature.

How does Tivo determine which shows have "skip" and which shows don't?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

atomarchio said:


> Anyone else noticing on the Bolt that very few shows have the "skip" feature?
> 
> I am even noticing that within a group of shows all of them don't necessarily have the skip feature.
> 
> How does Tivo determine which shows have "skip" and which shows don't?


Currently SkipMode is available for shows airing on 20 channels/Networks for shows broadcast between 4:30pm-12:00am that are nationwide broadcasted shows (not local) that are not "live" (no sports -news). The current channels/Networks are:

ABC,
ABCFam,
AMC,
Bravo,
CBS,
Comedy Central,
CW,
Discovery,
Food Network,
Fox,
FX,
HGTV,
History Channel,
Lifetime,
NBC,
Sci-Fi,
TBS,
TLC,
TNT,
USA.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Are they going to add any other channels? I would like to see them add HLN.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

In addition to the channel/time limitations, the skip feature won't appear until some time has passed since the show ended. Out on the west coast that time can be rather short (less than an hour). Not sure if it's longer on the east coast.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I would expect a 24hr news network to be one of the last things to get skip.


----------



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

mdavej said:


> I would expect a 24hr news network to be one of the last things to get skip.


agree, usually the commercials are better than the news anyways.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

mdavej said:


> I would expect a 24hr news network to be one of the last things to get skip.


Guess I should've done my homework on this Bolt regarding the skip. Had no idea BEFORE BUYING how limited that would be.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Can you not press 30 sec skip a few times or make a macro to do the same? Is there some other DVR that works better, outside of a PC and MCE Buddy?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

atomarchio said:


> Guess I should've done my homework on this Bolt regarding the skip. Had no idea BEFORE BUYING how limited that would be.


They're actually paying people to manually mark the commercial breaks, which is why it's so limited. Marking local programming would require someone in every market. Also the technology they use relies on captions to work, so live events don't work because captions for live events vary between markets and are not well aligned to the video. (there is someone physically watching the show and typing what they hear) TiVo has said that they plan to add more channels in the future. And as more and more shows get marked reairings of those shows in syndication will pick up those marks even if they are not on one of the approved channels or time slots. This is the kind of feature that should improve a lot with time.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

atomarchio said:


> Guess I should've done my homework on this Bolt regarding the skip. Had no idea BEFORE BUYING how limited that would be.


Maybe you haven't noticed, but if you're fast-forwarding at the second or third speed it will jump back when you hit play. There's a name for that feature I don't remember. Anyway, that means you don't necessarily want to hit play as quickly as you can. And it's in a way better than hitting 30 second jump if you don't know how many commercials there will be.

It's not quite as convenient as the skip feature, but it works pretty well for skipping through commercials.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

GoodSpike said:


> Maybe you haven't noticed, but if you're fast-forwarding at the second or third speed it will jump back when you hit play. There's a name for that feature I don't remember. Anyway, that means you don't necessarily want to hit play as quickly as you can. And it's in a way better than hitting 30 second jump if you don't know how many commercials there will be.
> 
> It's not quite as convenient as the skip feature, but it works pretty well for skipping through commercials.


When on the Sony DHG it was called queing. It was user variable, as was the skip and buffer length. That was 2005. Ten years ago.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

GoodSpike said:


> In addition to the channel/time limitations, the skip feature won't appear until some time has passed since the show ended. Out on the west coast that time can be rather short (less than an hour). Not sure if it's longer on the east coast.


For me it appears within 2-3 minutes. Never close to a hour.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

rainwater said:


> For me it appears within 2-3 minutes. Never close to a hour.


From your name I can only assume you too live in Seattle.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> When on the Sony DHG it was called queing. It was user variable, as was the skip and buffer length. That was 2005. Ten years ago.


My old DTivo from 2001 had the feature too. And I had a very early DVD player, which cost over $500, which also had the feature--I think it may have been a Sony.


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

So far my issue with the skip feature is that it doesn't work for shows I transferred from my roamio box or work for shows that I stream from other box while on the bolt 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## heifer624 (Jul 12, 2009)

atomarchio said:


> Are they going to add any other channels? I would like to see them add HLN.


You dont need to be watching HLN and its sister station anyway. Watching them for more than 15 minutes a day will warp your mind and have you wanting FREE stuff like birth control, college education, cell phone, healthcare, groceries, etc...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

razor237 said:


> So far my issue with the skip feature is that it doesn't work for shows I transferred from my roamio box or work for shows that I stream from other box while on the bolt
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The Mini gets SkipMode when streaming from a Bolt, so I suspect that if your Roamio had SkipMode enabled then it would work when streaming between it and the Bolt. Right now we're sort of in limbo with the Roamio. Only a select few in specific markets have access to it. The rest of us just have to wait and hope they release it to everyone.


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

Yeah that would be great if they enable that .... Too bad they've shown no love to the roamio 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

razor237 said:


> So far my issue with the skip feature is that it doesn't work for shows I transferred from my roamio box or work for shows that I stream from other box while on the bolt
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Even if you transfer between two Bolts, you would lose Skip mode. At least if I remember correctly.


----------



## razor237 (Feb 1, 2002)

That just seems silly. I'm sure if they wanted it to work it could 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> Even if you transfer between two Bolts, you would lose Skip mode. At least if I remember correctly.


There might be a technical reason for that. Although there is no reason they couldn't fix it. Maybe they will in a future software update.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

mdavej said:


> Can you not press 30 sec skip a few times or make a macro to do the same? Is there some other DVR that works better, outside of a PC and MCE Buddy?


I press the 30-second skip 6 times to get through most commercial breaks. Occasionally I need a 7-th or 8-th skip. The placement of the TiVo commercial skip on the D button which is just below the 30-second skip button was very well thought out.


----------

